# Professor Holds Student’s Child In Baby Bjorn-style Carrier During Class



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 5, 2019)

Pictures of a Morehouse College professor carrying a student’s baby during a lecture are going viral.

Student Wayne Hayer couldn’t find a last-minute babysitter for his 5-month-old daughter on Friday, so he brought her to class.

His professor, Nathan Alexander, offered to carry the girl for the entire lecture so Hayer could take notes.

Alexander said he's carried kids for students before and that it's his aim to provide opportunities for students and to build a community.


The professor also said the baby was well behaved and even started to fall asleep during his lecture.

The social media post had more than 300,000 likes by Monday morning.


----------



## ebonysweetie (Mar 7, 2019)

I saw this. So cute!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 7, 2019)

Black Professor...Black Father. Thumbs up.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonderful and so heartwarming.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Pictures of a Morehouse College professor carrying a student’s baby during a lecture are going viral.
> 
> Student Wayne Hayer couldn’t find a last-minute babysitter for his 5-month-old daughter on Friday, so he brought her to class.
> 
> ...


What a man, what a man what a mighty good man!...the both of them!


----------



## okange76 (Mar 7, 2019)

This is all over the world. Read about it in the BBC Swahili Blog.

On the flip side it showed how people automatically assumed the student was a woman and that the kid was probably the Professor's. You could tell who didn't bother to read the article but had something smart to say.  People really have a poor view of fathers and men in general.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 7, 2019)

Heart warming photo indeed.


----------



## RocStar (Mar 8, 2019)

*Wait, what?  A Black man in college?  An educated Black man professor?  It is so rare to see two unicorns in the same place.*


----------



## Petal26 (Mar 8, 2019)

Awww


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 8, 2019)

I love it!!


----------



## hunnychile (Mar 11, 2019)

Brother looks good holding that baby. Wonder if he wants one of his own.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 11, 2019)

hunnychile said:


> Brother looks good holding that baby. Wonder if he wants one of his own.


Right?  He's holding that pacifier just right too.


----------



## lesedi (Mar 11, 2019)

Makes me proud in a way I can't really explain or understand


----------



## SlimPickinz (Mar 11, 2019)

janaq2003 said:


> I love it!!


Your icon is a nightmare.


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 11, 2019)

SlimPickinz said:


> Your icon is a nightmare.[/QUOT
> Leave the baby alone


----------



## SlimPickinz (Mar 11, 2019)

@janaq2003 that's a demon


----------



## lesedi (Mar 11, 2019)

SlimPickinz said:


> @janaq2003 that's a demon


PSA for all the pregnant posters: DO NOT come with slick comments about babies until your baby is in your arms! IT'S NOT WORTH IT


----------



## SlimPickinz (Mar 11, 2019)

lesedi said:


> PSA for all the pregnant posters: DO NOT come with slick comments about babies until your baby is in your arms! IT'S NOT WORTH IT


 that baby has a full set! He looks like he went to Uncle Denzel's dentist.


----------



## k_enitan (Mar 11, 2019)

SlimPickinz said:


> that baby has a full set! He looks like he went to Uncle Denzel's dentist.



I was eating when I scrolled past that picture and I almost choked. Immediately, the image of Voldemort as a screaming baby came to mind


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 11, 2019)

k_enitan said:


> I was eating when I scrolled past that picture and I almost choked. Immediately, the image of Voldemort as a screaming baby came to mind


Aight.. it ain't gonna be any more of this dragging of the baby
Let baby and his full set be great!!


----------

